# Viaquaria.. not working?



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Tried to open viaquaria so I could update my adds and instead a message kept showing up on my screen saying "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage".. Im just wonder if anyone else has been having this problem?

and its also not opening on my phone either..


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

yep, i can't get on there for the last two days at least.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

hmm i wonder why that is.. =/


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Me either....


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I thought the title said "viagra.. not working?" for a minute... LOL XD.
Just thought you'd like to know =P


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> I thought the title said "viagra.. not working?" for a minute... LOL XD.
> Just thought you'd like to know =P


ME TOO!! lol!!!


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

hahaha too funny!

but i seriously wonder whats going on.. i hope its just the server down and the website being shut down though i find that highly unlikely


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Domain is good till 2012, server could be down, unlikely this long for a company like that though. 

dunno.. if he is shutting it down, tell him i'll take over it and host it so people can still use it if they want


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes it is down, I am not sure why, but am in the process of finding out.

I do not believe he is shutting it down, its probably a server problem as Shawn has said.


----------



## Lodilo (Sep 2, 2010)

Kimmie 
Im new lol
Gimme a shout when you find something out.
(Its Scott btw)


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> I thought the title said "viagra.. not working?" for a minute... LOL XD.
> Just thought you'd like to know =P


Annnnnd yet you clicked on it ;-)


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Sooo... spoke with Sean. It is paid in full and there is most certainly NO plan to shut it down. He's juggling a LOT right now on his plate and just hasn't had time to deal with it. He is looking into it asap


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't think he was shutting it down, nor did he not pay for it in full. thank you very much for getting a hold of him.

I am sure it will be up and running very soon.


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

thefishwife said:


> I didn't think he was shutting it down, nor did he not pay for it in full. thank you very much for getting a hold of him.
> 
> I am sure it will be up and running very soon.


It's the busiest time of the year for his business. He's juggling several work sites and staff.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

jordonsmum said:


> Annnnnd yet you clicked on it ;-)


lol well I reread the title first... >.>


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

jordonsmum said:


> It's the busiest time of the year for his business. He's juggling several work sites and staff.


Thank you again, I really appreciate it.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Going through withdrawl, no via and no mfk today for some reason...


----------



## Lodilo (Sep 2, 2010)

jordonsmum said:


> It's the busiest time of the year for his business. He's juggling several work sites and staff.


I need work lol.......SEAN!!!

I called but he didnt respond. Thanks Jordansmum for looking onto it.
Glad to hear it will make a comeback.


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> lol well I reread the title first... >.>


Hey.. don't feel bad.. I think 99.999% of the population would have clicked.. including me ;-)


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

*Question for the VIA Mods*

What do you need from Sean to get the site back up and running again? I will see if I can speed up the process a bit. It may help if I have specific info that is required.

Feel free to email me at [email protected] it will come directly to my phone and I can respond asap.

Cheers
Kristy


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

mitchb said:


> Going through withdrawl, no via and no mfk today for some reason...


 I feel the same way! i go to open it a few times everyday without even thinking and then that stupid error page shows up.. so disapointing everytime 

and thanks so much kristy for trying to get things up and rolling! what would we do without you?!


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

What do you mean by what's needed? Is it Sean needs something from us? Just a little confused ... could be because it's still morning time. lol 

How long before it is up and running again?



jordonsmum said:


> What do you need from Sean to get the site back up and running again?
> 
> Cheers
> Kristy


----------



## gahardy (Nov 17, 2010)

Yea, I too tried to get on today and found it down. Finally I ended up here.

So while we wait, I was wondering if anyone in the Victoria Area could use some frozen, FD and pellet (Spectrum) foods that I no longer use as I have reduced my collection to just my Ancients and feed them on Hikari pellet and bloodworm only?

Also have some water chem products (up, down and sideways I no longer use as Vic water is so close to neutral and my air breathing Ancients could not care less about water chem in the first place 

Gary
[email protected]

P.S. Oh, sorry forgot, I am giving this stuff away


----------



## SinisterKisses (Apr 21, 2010)

Site is now UP!! Was just on it


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Yup, Nikki got it up again.. Thanks Nikki!!


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Fail page again


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

same, still wont open for me either


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Am on it... Stand by.... *translation...* ... *NNNIIIIKKKKIIIIIII*....LOL


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry guys.. kind of a crappy update. Nikki is not able to fix the forum issue this time. It requires Sean's attention who is..... unavailable at the moment. At minimum it will take a few days. Don't give up though it will be up and running before you know it.

John from VIA... if you're here somewhere PLEASE contact me.... [email protected] thank you.. Kristy

In the meantime. Please visit the facebook page and add yourself so we can all keep in touch. Please spread the word if you have the contact info of those who are not on BCA. Here is the link:

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

kind of odd, whats the issue?

That error page seems to be somewhat server issue.. usually if the forum was giving problems it would throw back some type of error..


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

sometimes a browser refresh will clear an error message.

Or deleting "Temporary Internet files" or a reboot of the computer to clear the cache (windows memory)

What happens if Windowz<G> remembers what it got last time and will not get a fresh reload of the page till the old view is deleted by a refresh or restart.

Which is why some may get to the site while others can not.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

VIA is down again .. It isn't a browser error.


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

It is not a browser error.. it is down... the issue is one that won't be discussed at this time. Please bear with it and for now keep in touch through the facebook page. I've requested that admin update it so it's not archived. Updates will be posted when there are changed. People are working behind the scenes to get it back up and running.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm curious why the issue wont be discussed? I only ask in the case i can help. I assume you guys are having some sort of exploit in your script as it's gone down a couple of times.. Regardless i'm here to help if need be.


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Something sounds fishy (sorry ... how could I not say that.) lol :bigsmile:

I hope it gets back up and running; miss it.


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Nicklfire said:


> i'm curious why the issue wont be discussed? I only ask in the case i can help. I assume you guys are having some sort of exploit in your script as it's gone down a couple of times.. Regardless i'm here to help if need be.


Are you John??


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

jordonsmum said:


> John from VIA... if you're here somewhere PLEASE contact me.... [email protected] thank you.. Kristy
> 
> In the meantime. Please visit the facebook page and add yourself so we can all keep in touch. Please spread the word if you have the contact info of those who are not on BCA.  Here is the link:
> 
> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


*Update* The facebook page has been updated to prevent it from being archived. It's now active...*


----------



## gahardy (Nov 17, 2010)

*Free Frozen Foods*

So while we wait, I was wondering if anyone in the Victoria Area could use some free frozen foods (Krill, Brine shrimp and beef heart) that I no longer use as I have reduced my collection to just my Ancients and feed them on Hikari pellet and bloodworm only?

Gary
[email protected]


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

jordonsmum said:


> Are you John??


john no.. shawn yes


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

gahardy said:


> So while we wait, I was wondering if anyone in the Victoria Area could use some free frozen foods (Krill, Brine shrimp and beef heart) that I no longer use as I have reduced my collection to just my Ancients and feed them on Hikari pellet and bloodworm only?
> 
> Gary
> [email protected]


Hi Gary, 
I'm Kristy.. the lady that you met in Safari pets. If those foods are still up for grabs. I'd love to take them off your hands please. Is there something you would like in exchange???


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Nicklfire said:


> john no.. shawn yes


LOL sorry Shawn, was looking for John. I appreciate your offer. We have all the right people working on the problem now. (Not that you're not right for the job). Just needed specific people


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Good news!! Viaquaria is back up and running again... Thank you for your patience!!! C u there ;-)


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone else find it a little strange that four "tropical fish hobbyist" sites have been down in the last year? Practical Fish Keeping, Monster F.Keepers, BCAquaria, and now this? It's not like we're some underground splinter cell or something.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Also CAC and Crustaforum were hacked/shut down CAC was up again pretty fast but Crusta had more of a struggle.


----------



## Supersneaky (Jan 8, 2011)

i still cant get on.


----------



## highsea (Jun 7, 2010)

The site is down again..... Maybe for good this time. Sounds like the is no owner now, but I'm seeing whats on the Facebook page.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I find the learning curve steep on the new site.

We can no longer say "Thanks" to an interesting post

Links from an email announcing a new thread to a topic I am interested do not open my browse (Avant Browser built on IE 9)

The workaround for me is to reply to the notification 
then cut and paste the link to the new post into my browser and choose open in new window.

Due to the many complicated steps and the incompatibility with my email(Courier)/browsers (IE9/Avant Browser/Firefox) I will probably not visit as often as I have in the past (every five min previously)

Because I have set my browser's to ignore font sizes specified for a page and use Tahoma size 12 font for all web sites/pages.

On the new BCAQURIA web pages all the text boxes are corrupt and do not work.
I have to go into the "Source code" and extract the Reply to link from there.

Can anything be don to make the pages work for visually impaired??

Cannot find the spell check button either. :<(


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Perhaps Sean is done with VIAquaria.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Their members are always welcome here! Need more island people represented.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

VIA is up and running again, thanks to all that helped with it.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Who helped with it and what was wrong? I tried to offer to help but no one wanted it


----------



## morty (Feb 16, 2012)

I guess they have it under control


----------

